# air nailer



## TGO (Sep 10, 2004)

Princess Auto has a great deal on air nailers. They do mail order too. And for you USA. guys its even a better deal.
check it out here!

http://www.princessauto.com/PAcountry.cfm?CTRY=CAN&INF=home


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW.... That is a great deal and if I did not already have the ones I needed I would be all over this.


----------

